# Ink smearing on dye sub paper: What Wasatch setting should I change? Too much ink?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

The printer is not releasing the paper, so after it cuts it, the new paper is pushing it out, but this is causing ink to smear on the print i just printed, can ink to get on the new piece coming out.

I can't locate where in Wasatch this setting would be....or is it not in Wasatch and it's a Epson setting?

Thanks!


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Click on print drop down to setup next to image configuration click on edit click on properties turn off cutter click ok all the way out your good to go.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

why would i want to turn off the cutter?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

FatboyGraphics said:


> why would i want to turn off the cutter?


Well I would think that the printer is cutting and this is causing the problem I would turn off the cutter option then cut it at the panel this way you can prevent the problem by pulling away the media when it's done cutting. Other than than I guess I'm not understanding where Wasatch would control your issue.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Increase your dry time.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I had this happen early on in our adventures - It sounds like you have a profile that is dropping way too much ink thus when the paper is cut it is so saturated, wet and wavey that it doesn't fall thus the next sheet comes along and smears the one prior to it. As SK Dave mentioned 
the work around is to set 60-90 second dry time. If you click the little blue gears, then edit, then properties you should find dry time. The real issue, at least from your description, is you are putting down way too much ink. A professional profile will resolve the issue and save you a good chunk on your ink ocst.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I fully argree with Mark on to Much Ink


----------

